# What is this?



## fishbandit (Jun 5, 2003)

Hey,
I just bought these two fishes from some guy. What are they.


----------



## fishbandit (Jun 5, 2003)

The other one.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

obviously small, but what size are they both??


----------



## fishbandit (Jun 5, 2003)

They are both 4 inches.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Bro... where did you get them, you may have just nabbed two brandtii.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

The second one is definately showing one of the two dorsal fin types i have identified. The upper one matches my female brandtii disription, while the bottom one has the male dorsal fin. ( a note for frank to demonstrate what im talking about) My 9 incher has that exact fancy dorsal on the second fish.

That is about 200 dollars worth of fish you just got there, if ther is two of them. What did you pay for them?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

For comparison. Brandtii also do that green sparkle thing when you use a flash, like in your second picture. This is because eventually they will turn a solid gold/bronze color with an orange eye most likely


----------



## fishbandit (Jun 5, 2003)

I paid $80 for both of them.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

No.. the bottom P looks more like a Gold Spilo (CF)... as for the one on the top, it looks definitly like a baby Brandtii.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

well im not sure what your looking at but those are not spilo cf. Spilo cf does not get orange coloration.. brandtii does plus there is no other piranha where you can draw and imaginary line from the first ray of the caudal fin and have it bisect the dorsal fin plus there is no terminal bands for it to be a spilo, it has brandtii anal, brandtii dorsal, and brandtii caudal characteristics, as well as that stoned look in the face they all have under bright lights. Notice also the "burnt edges" on the bottom fishes fins. These black markings go right to the end of the fin like a brandtii and not like a spilo which displays a clear edge beyond the black band. are both brandtii.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

another flaming caudal fin on a brandtii.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

This to me looks like a Rhom..


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

This to me a SPilo


----------



## fishbandit (Jun 5, 2003)

So far I got 4 different answers; So who is right? Piranha experts.......Please Help!! :smile:


----------



## Azrael (Apr 4, 2003)

Ah Bandit , you calling me ? (JOKE!)

Fish no1 : I have never seen a young brantii,but this fish can be a brantii

Fish no2 : look more like a rhom, but I am not sure!


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

this is a brandtii, 100% sure








my bro and me own this one, this is a brandtii, 100% sure,


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

the larger brandtii was bob hares old one that i bought from him, it may look somewhat like a rohm in that pictures, but that is because nobody has ever seen a picture of another brandtii bigger then that one is. The fish is solid gold/bronze color with an orange eye and has fins twice the size of any rohm measuring the same length. Brandtii does hold some resemblence to rohms when mature, much more so then to a spilo, but they are one of the easiest piranhas to determine.

same fish as above.. natural daylight coloration.


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

this is a hard one 








maybe a irritan or a small xingu rhom, not sure


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

.Sean, what are you looking at? That is without a doubt a brandtii too, look at the fin placement. No other piranha comes close to that fish in fin placement. Remeber that brandtii are highly variable in nature... probably one of the most variable species living in the same area. You should be looking at checking where the fins are in relation to other fins on the body, and not trying to make a guess by looking at color.


----------



## fishbandit (Jun 5, 2003)

So what kind of fish is this? Frank, can you please give me your opinion.


----------



## fishbandit (Jun 5, 2003)

Opps Frank, Just read the other posts on P-fish, but there is still no definite answer! I'll take some more pics tomorrow when there is natural light and I'll post it.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> .Sean, what are you looking at? That is without a doubt a brandtii too, look at the fin placement. No other piranha comes close to that fish in fin placement. Remeber that brandtii are highly variable in nature... probably one of the most variable species living in the same area. You should be looking at checking where the fins are in relation to other fins on the body, and not trying to make a guess by looking at color.


 i think bdking has it right it does look like a brandtii 
i got a better solution


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I am by no means an expert, but I think that the first one is a rhom (I've seen pics of fish that look strikingly siilar, and those were id-ed (sp?







) as (Xingu) rhoms.
And the other one does look a lot like a brandtii indeed.

No matter what they are: both look great :smile:


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I am by no means an expert, but I think that the first one is a rhom (I've seen pics of fish that look strikingly siilar, and those were id-ed (sp?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I agree, The first one has a clear eye with no vertical band and spotting is rhom like.
The second has fin placement for brandtii. 
They are sweet looking .


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

Death in # said:


> BDKing57 said:
> 
> 
> > .Sean, what are you looking at? That is without a doubt a brandtii too, look at the fin placement. No other piranha comes close to that fish in fin placement. Remeber that brandtii are highly variable in nature... probably one of the most variable species living in the same area. You should be looking at checking where the fins are in relation to other fins on the body, and not trying to make a guess by looking at color.
> ...










at least i didnt say a brandtii was a spilo or a rhom







, i said for sure the second one was a brandtii


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

here is a xingu rhom(belongs to o snap its eric)










see i might not be a brandtii


----------



## fishbandit (Jun 5, 2003)

side back shot of the first fish


----------



## fishbandit (Jun 5, 2003)

second fish


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

notice the fin placement on the xingu rohm. much different actually although we wont rule out the possiblity yet of it being something else unusual, however that is pretty typical coloration for a small brandtii. I have never seen a rohm with a flame colored anal fin.


----------



## fishbandit (Jun 5, 2003)

So...............Frank....................Who is right?........


----------



## fishbandit (Jun 5, 2003)

ok... I just recieved an email from someone that confirms 100% that the first picture is a peru high back rhombeus and the second is a brandti. I also have a few people that said they want to purchase the fish from me, but I won't sell it. At least until i know what it is. so.... you all must wait.


----------



## PIRANHNUT (May 28, 2003)

They are definately not Any type of spilo and they are most certainly not Brandtii.The larger fish that was shown several times is most definately a Brandtii.The two small Serrasalmus you have are most likely by the looks of them some type of Rhombeus varient.Which varient I don't know but they are for sure not Brandtii.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I have been checking up on this thread for a while now wondering when frank will lend his opinion. Curious why he hasnt yet.









~Dj


----------



## Delusional (Jun 7, 2003)

he did, here.


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

PIRANHNUT said:


> They are definately not Any type of spilo and they are most certainly not Brandtii.The larger fish that was shown several times is most definately a Brandtii.The two small Serrasalmus you have are most likely by the looks of them some type of Rhombeus varient.Which varient I don't know but they are for sure not Brandtii.


 the second one is definitally a brandtii, why dont you think it is?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I still would like to hear his reasoning behind it considering that the first fish has brandtii finage and it is clearly not the same fin alignment as the xingu rohm.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

> They are definately not Any type of spilo and they are most certainly not Brandtii.The larger fish that was shown several times is most definately a Brandtii.The two small Serrasalmus you have are most likely by the looks of them some type of Rhombeus varient.Which varient I don't know but they are for sure not Brandtii.


you sound pretty sure of yourself, do you even know what distinguishes a brandtii from any other piranha? You need to refer to the taxonomy of these fish.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

fishbandit said:


> second fish


 the pic with the back shot looks like an eigenmanni

it always hard to tell the species on a young specimen


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

bro. those are 2 brandtii's . and you got both of them for $80


----------

